# Replacing shortening in cookies?



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

I don't even buy it anymore but I was hungry today for a really good oatmeal cookie recipe of my mom's. Of course it calls for shortening.

Is there any tried and true tip for replacing it?


----------



## Mountain Chick (Sep 8, 2004)

Depending on the recipe, butter or coconut oil can replace it.

Also, my healthfood store has a non-hydrogenated shortening by Spectrum made of palm oil, and one by Earth Balance made of a blend of oils. I have used both, and both are good in recipes.

The thing about using butter, is that it makes cookies crisp and dry, whereas shortening makes them soft and chewy. A blend will get crisp on the outside and soft on the inside. ( I took a Baking Class that taught the chemistry of baking.)


----------



## acqua di mama (Apr 8, 2005)

try replacing the shortening with apple sauce. for example, if the recipe asks for 1/2 cup (125 ml) of shortening. Use 75 ml butter or margarine and 75 ml apple sauce. You will get a nice moist texture and save yourself the extra fat and saturated fats that come from the tropical oils.


----------

